#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 化工製作,頭部(20150201)

## AF91N

警語:使用化學材料請配戴適合的防毒面具跟濾罐(還有請在室外做,氣體是劇毒)

排版改成    新 >>>> 舊     這樣就不用拉很久到底下看文章XD" 


//////////////////////////////////////////小更新//////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Sergal試做















   日本產3K斜織碳纖維布-拿來輕量和強化骨架用



   頭部 (還沒上耳朵



//////////////////////////////////////////2015/2/1//////////////////////////////////////////////////

第三版流程

(1)雕塑模型 



(2)上矽膠 - 建議拿東西墊一下底部,這樣可以少掉很多清理上的麻煩



(再上一層矽膠)



(3)石膏製模
 a. 中間架出一條油土壩

 b. 上一面的石膏

 c. 再上一層,強化模具


 從中間檢視


 d. 拆除油土壩並在另一半交接處上塗上凡士林,以便隔開左右模

 e. 等待完全硬化

 f. 開模


 g. E3模型跟模具


(4)樹脂成品製出 (氣體具有一定的毒性,請戴防毒面具)(翻模製作請看備註)



(5)製作













(6)E3-1成品






/////////////////////////////////////////2015/1/15/////////////////////////////////////////////////
基於上一版(E2-1)有許多瑕疵,所以重新製作了(E2-2)

 頭部材料


石膏,海藻膠...翻模的東西 (未來製作另一版骨架雕刻品的材料,化學材料全放在戶外


頭部組裝




畫布過程




E2-2成品


成品 (左)第二版雕刻品 (中)E2-2 (右)E2-1 


///////////////////////////////////////2015/1/5//////////////////////////////////////////////

     下班後,才有幾小時的時間製作...,所以做了好一陣子才有第一個完成作品

過程1  雕塑模型


假如都沒雕刻/塑形過東西或對3D感很差的...,建議用油土(至少不會乾

過程2  製作模具 
       (上矽膠>中間貼油土壩(油土)>上一面的石膏(左面)>撤除油土壩>交接處塗凡士林>上一面的石膏(右面)


沒拍到上油土壩的那張實在抱歉@@...蠻重要的過程
油土壩的功用就是擋住左面的石膏,左面硬化後,就能撤除油土壩了
交接處塗凡士林是為了分開左右模,也就是上右面石膏不會黏在一起

過程3 成品
       (混合AB樹脂>倒進模具,轉啊轉>轉到凝固平均,依需要的厚度,決定次數)(通常我都是100g x 6 次)
用文字似乎很朦朧,底下有個備註(1)




過程4 組裝
      底下有一些比較簡單的製作過程就省略了

     鋸開(70D,還蠻好鋸的)

     4cm眼睛製作

     LED 3D eye 試做


     牙齒跟舌頭製作


     比對

     上色

     然後就組裝完了...(用環氧樹脂補土,黏住眼睛修飾跟製作嘴唇


     鼻子跟一堆肉球(矽膠),有模具就停不下來了啊~(做太多

     布料


過程5 上布料




這是我第一個頭部作品~

不是很滿意的成品,理論上能做更好...(個性驅使..

特此感謝 丁丁鼠, 模型狂人前輩

最近都是在Plurk上更新
http://www.plurk.com/AF91N



----------------------------------備註--------------------------------------
翻模製作可以參考這個youtube (作者Beetlecat)

----------


## 火狼

af91n好厲害呀（該怎麼稱呼您呢？）
上述的做法跟國外製作獸頭的方法幾乎一模一樣呢
個狼認為這種做法比較接近真實的狼頭
眼睛的led是怎麼插入的？

本狼在想
如果搭配3d列印的話
製作成本和時間應該會下降許多
也應該惠更精細
感謝分享~

----------


## AF91N

我就叫AF91N 

LED我是直接插在半圓矽膠膜上@@(然後倒入透明UP/Epoxy樹脂),不過拔起來就很麻煩XDD

3D列印成本跟時間不會低到哪去,畫3D模型需要技術跟時間,印出來也蠻久的...

----------


## 月光銀牙

好可愛喔~~

作法明確，簡直不敢相信

眼睛看起來好逼真

貼上毛布之後簡直超逼真的

不過眼睛是怎麼做的啊?

----------


## AF91N

不難...要先製作矽膠模具,難度跟製作肥皂模一樣簡單 

黏住(吊住)要翻模的圓形體,倒矽膠下去等待凝固

矽膠凝固後倒入透明樹脂等待樹脂凝固即可,成型就是半圓透明球體了

建議使用油性筆畫出眼睛跟瞳孔,拿E6000萬用膠黏住即可

為此我還跑去買七龍珠=  =... (因為剛好4cm光滑球面,又不少顆XDD)

----------


## 沃斯特

做得好精緻喔，不知道你花了多少時間完成的？

----------


## AF91N

每天約平均2小時,差不多21天吧,約42小時 (2014 12/9 >2015 1/1)

天數較多是因為進口的毛料延誤(拖了5天左右,卡到聖誕節,大/重物件都會延誤

----------


## 幻星嵐

模具製作感覺就很困難很耗時間...
而且模具應該很容易做不好而失敗吧...
覺得模具貼上那些毛布後整個超大改變!
感覺能做出來就好厲害~
之後有機會也想要自己或者和朋友一起嘗試做看看
感謝AF91N分享這些資訊OwO//

----------


## 拉古·拉龙特

想问这样可以看得到路吗嗷？？感觉似乎没有地方可以看到前面的说……外加led眼珠在大半夜似乎会有点恐怖嗷……

----------


## 帝獵

這個好厲害，感覺要作翻模處理是很大一件工程
而且不會第一次翻就能成功吧?
請問這要留多少當貼毛皮的厚度，還是要依毛的厚度判定
感覺上吻部留好長

----------


## AF91N

>幻星嵐
經驗法則,有教學是一回事,實際上做又是另一回事...,我自己也失敗了好幾次XD"

>拉古·拉龙特 
感覺洞很小,但實際上視野是很ok的XD  (比較貼近臉部的關係
LED當時只是試做XD,實際上是會使用試試看,半夜發光確實挺嚇人的 (手電筒模式(誤XD"

>帝獵
翻模的部分,我失敗了2次左右...,真的要有經驗,才知道要如何拿捏材料特性=  ="
E-2就是完完全全沒考慮到布厚度的作品,所以後來貼毛並剃掉之後感覺還是太寬了一些
所以在E-3就做了修正(也修短了嘴長

----------


## 參

能請問人頭的模型哪裡買嗎,找了很多地方都沒有,不知道哪裡可以買到

----------


## toy109

好厉害，很逼真。个人感觉翻模比较复杂，有难度很佩服，谢谢分享

----------


## 菜鳥

我覺得你做得很好
我很喜歡你的作品，你要好好加油喔！
希望你能作出更棒的作品！ :jcdragon-want:  :jcdragon-want:

----------

